# Hire of Domestic Helper



## Santa (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a domestic helper who is working for my family in Hong Kong. If I'm going to move to Dubai, is it possible to employ her again here?

How is the procedures ? Complicated ? Thanks!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it can be done, what nationality is she? I am not good at the rules for maids etc, I would suggest you get over here and get your visa sorted out first then bring her over later. Check with the Embassy that she is allowed in the UAE etc/


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

I have PM'd you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Can we please keep this type of general information on the board so it can be of help to other posters?

Thank you


----------



## Santa (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, TheFiveJs. But no info.was actually provided on how to do the application

Hi GA, my maid is an indonesian. Can she work in UAE?
Thanks


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, she can. don't know on procedure, but is no restriction to this nationality and others, domestic helpers. as other member mentioned, do come here first, then arrange visa for her


----------

